# Digging through some old pics..good times



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Here was a great night out only took and hour including drive time. We always had this creek to our selfs all through high school.

Lots of Giant white suckers


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Would that be the Swan Creek ?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

We used to follow the runs on a few over there...Shad first, than the suckers and carp.
Solid month and a half of fun.

Most of the kids in my neighborhood would get together and run em ragged:lol: 


At that age (9-12 or so) the most difficult question we had was "Spear or bow today?"


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i used to spear some of the creeks in teh thumb that ran through our properties as a kid... good memories.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fishing-finlander said:


> Would that be the Swan Creek ?



NOPE ,and not telling.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> We used to follow the runs on a few over there...Shad first, than the suckers and carp.
> Solid month and a half of fun.
> 
> Most of the kids in my neighborhood would get together and run em ragged:lol:
> ...


We used to fish perch and walleye after ice out on the beaches, Shad in March(which was our bait for the cats soon after) 








, Spear suckers in April(smoked and gave away a lot to the old guys we worked with)Started hitting the cats also in April


, White bass and channel cats in May, and then bass once they opened up








 

with a few other thing in there like crappie or gills when they where spawning. Summer eyes on Erie, Followed by Perch and pike fishing in the fall. Then the water got hard and we iced lots of Gills perch and eyes, and a few tip-up trips for northerns thrown in.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

But then there is those birds we chased in between all that fun fishing we did.Pics are in order of when they happen.

















Me doing some guide work for GDHA youth hunt.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

raisinrat

I like your sig line: "Luck is when preparation meets opportunity".

This is very similar to one of my all time favorites by Ansel Adams, the great nature photographer,who is said to have stolen it from Louis Pasteur. It goes:

"Chance Favors the Prepared Mind"


----------

